# Frage zu INSERT



## Skorpion81 (25. Mrz 2004)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage.
DB ist MySQL
Ich habe eine Tabelle Consultant (beinhaltet Consultant Id,Daten Name, Tel, Mail...)
Dann habe ich eine Tabelle Skills(beinhaltet Id,Skillnamen und Beschreibung) 
Da jeder Consultant mehrere Skills haben kann gibt es eine Tabelle ConSkill (beinhaltet Id, SkillId, ConsultantId)
Nun fülle ich ein Formular mit Consultantdaten und kreuze die Skills an, die der Consultant hat.
Wenn ich das Formular abschicke sollen diese Daten in die DB eingefügt werden.
Als erstes dachte ich mache ich einen Insert in die Tabelle Consultant.
Dann gibt es den Consultant.
Im nächsten Schritt wollte ich dann einen Insert in die Tabelle ConSkill machen.
Wie bekomme ich aber die ID des Consultant raus, ohne z.B. ein Select Id from Consultant where Name like "Schulz"; durchzuführen, da dort ja theoretisch mehrere Schulz bei raus kommen können.

In PHP gibt es dafür einen Befehl:mysqql_insert_id der liefert die Id die bei der letzten Insert Operation für ein Feld vom Typ Auto_increment vergeben wurde

Danke!


----------



## citizen_erased (25. Mrz 2004)

> last_insert_id()


 ist der befehl für eine dbms von mysql

einfach als query abschicken, 

```
"SELECT LAST_INSERT_ID() FROM xxx"
```
aber darauf achten, dass du zwischen durch nicht die verbindung schliesst. wie man ein query abschickt, hast du ja scheinbar schon gewusst.


----------



## Skorpion81 (25. Mrz 2004)

Vielen Dank!
Das hat geklappt.


----------

